# Lame Chicken



## Iwantgoats

Since BYC is under construction, I am posting here.  
6 weeks ago I noticed one on my BA ladies was limping.  She was holding one of her feet up and hopping one legged.  A family member was having serious surgery done during that time and we were short on time and money.  So all I did was check the bone for breaks (found none) and rubbed her leg with lineament for a few days.  She seemed to be improvising well and was in no pain, eating and drinking normally. :/

 I totally forgot about it with all that was going on.  Now things have settled and I noticed her today.  She seems a lot worse.  She moves in a crouch hopping with one foot and leaning on the "elbow" of her lame foot.  I examined her and the feathered upper portion of her leg felt limp with no tautness to the tendons or firmness of muscle.  The scaled part of her leg was warm and her foot curled into a ball.  I separated her with food and water.  

I have no clue what to do, or if there is anything to do.  I can't really afford any extravagant cure for a chicken, but if there is anything within reason I can do for, I will.   

Thanks


----------



## Joseph

this has happened to a number of my chickens, and by the sounds of it, it is the exact same thing! one of my rooster all of a sudden found it hard to walk and started to walk on his elbow. We had to put him down as he never got better but only got worse until he just lay there and wouldn't move, and to top it off the dog attacked him and he was almost dead anyway.  apparently it is a symptom of Mareks Disease and there is no cure, i'm sorry, hope I'm wrong


----------



## Cynthia12

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> Since BYC is under construction, I am posting here.
> 6 weeks ago I noticed one on my BA ladies was limping.  She was holding one of her feet up and hopping one legged.  A family member was having serious surgery done during that time and we were short on time and money.  So all I did was check the bone for breaks (found none) and rubbed her leg with lineament for a few days.  She seemed to be improvising well and was in no pain, eating and drinking normally. :/
> 
> I totally forgot about it with all that was going on.  Now things have settled and I noticed her today.  She seems a lot worse.  She moves in a crouch hopping with one foot and leaning on the "elbow" of her lame foot.  I examined her and the feathered upper portion of her leg felt limp with no tautness to the tendons or firmness of muscle.  The scaled part of her leg was warm and her foot curled into a ball.  I separated her with food and water.
> 
> I have no clue what to do, or if there is anything to do.  I can't really afford any extravagant cure for a chicken, but if there is anything within reason I can do for, I will.
> 
> Thanks


Oh oh, sounds like it could be bumble foot.  Did you check the bottom of both feet?  If she has a swollen foot, a large round bump on the bottom of one of her feet..or both, there are a lot of sites that show you how to treat that.  Could be that is all I'm saying, because I had a chicken that I had to treat with bumble foot.  You can tell it's painful for them.  It could be something else, but check the bottom of the feet.  Good luck!


----------



## wolftracks

Joseph said:
			
		

> this has happened to a number of my chickens, and by the sounds of it, it is the exact same thing! one of my rooster all of a sudden found it hard to walk and started to walk on his elbow. We had to put him down as he never got better but only got worse until he just lay there and wouldn't move, and to top it off the dog attacked him and he was almost dead anyway.  apparently it is a symptom of Mareks Disease and there is no cure, i'm sorry, hope I'm wrong


Does sound more like Mareks, but not neccessarily. Wish the site was up with symptoms lists.

I've dealt with Bumblefoot and with the sore and swelling there was no way the foot could gripe, let alone curl up in a ball.

Try to keep her warm, see if you can get some food and water into her and hold on till someone can get you some answers here or until BYC is back up.

I really hope it isn't Mareks and is something that can be cured.


----------



## kla37

In the meantime maybe you could try giving some vitamins (without iron) and some mashed up scrambled egg.  I hope she hangs in there!


----------



## EllieMay

I recently had a pullet with similar symptoms (not the same) and I gave her vitamin B-12 and she improved within 24 hours.
She was really crippled -face down in the dirt -all the other chickens trampling over her.
After the vitamin B therapy, her limp became a sort of "toy-soldier walk."
Today (about 6 weeks later) she runs around as if nothing had happened.
Now all of my chickens are given vitamins in their water periodically (I never thought of it before).
Can't hurt!


----------



## kla37

I give mine poultry drench a couple times a week, just as insurance.


----------



## Iwantgoats

Thanks everyone for the support.  I think I am going to move her inside so I can keep close eye on her, and it is pretty cold out there.  I'll see if I can pick up some vitamin B-12


----------



## kla37

I hope it works out OK!


----------



## nuts4goats

If she's hopping on one foot but no other symptoms, I would check her for bumble foot also.  Look at the bottom of her foot, and if it is bumble foot, you will see a round "scab" in the sole of her foot. Soak it in warm water to soften it, and then remove it with a pair of tweezers. It will be nasty, and usually a large chunk of flesh comes with the scab. Irrigate the hole very well, and express as much pus as you are able to. Then irrigate it with peroxide, fill the hole with antibiotic cream, and apply a sterile peice of gauze. Then wrap the foot with vet wrap. Reapply dressing and cream daily and keep it clean until it heals up. If it Mareks, usually they present with the "splits". They will lay with one foot on the front and the other towards the back. If she only appears lame, I would really suspect bumble foot unless she's had an injury you aren't aware of.


----------



## Iwantgoats

I am certain it is not bumble foot.  I have seen pics of that and her foot itself looks completely normal, with no scabs, or hard patches.


----------



## CrazyChickenLady

It's been a long time so I hope everything went well...

I found this on BYC:



> Originally Posted by MoodyChicken
> 
> 
> This isn't an emergency, just a helpful tidbit of information to help.  Despite what you may have heard, there IS a cure for Marek's Disease.  It is a homeopathic remedy called "Hypericum."  Hypericum is a small creeping herb that, when used hollistically, numbs nerves and dulls pain.  When given to a bird suffering from the symptoms of Marek's Disease, it will cure the bird by working on the theory that "like cures like," in other words, by giving the bird the symptoms it will take the symptoms away.  I've used this herb with great success to fully cure birds of Marek's Disease.  You can fnd Hypericum at health food stores, $8 for 100 tablets.  Hypericum must be diluted before it can be used:
> 
> - 1 tablespoon of DISTILLED water per tablet Hypericum (must be distilled water, tap water is ionized and will deactivate the Hypericum)
> - MUST be mixed in a GLASS or PLASTIC bowl (metal with react with the water and herb)
> - drip 5-10 drops (bantam) or 10-15 drops (large fowl) on the afflicted bird's tongue.  Be sure the bird rubs its beak together because the Hypericum MUST touch the sinuses (located on the roof of the mouth) in order to work
> - treat every 12 hours (morning and night) with a fresh batch
> - recovery may be as quick as 1 day or as slow as several months
> 
> The treatment works best if you begin treating early.  If you delay treatment, the Hypericum may not work or it may be a very slow recovery.  IF YOU OVERDOSE YOUR BIRDS ON HYPERICUM, don't worry.  The bird will exhibit extreme symptoms, and make a drastic improvment within a 24 hours.  Hypericum is also helpful for pain.  Only treat birds that are showing symptoms.
> 
> HOW CAN I TELL IF MY BIRD HAS MAREK'S DISEASE?
> 
> Check your flock history.  Marek's Disease affects birds as early as 6 months of age.  Symtoms occur most commonly between 6-8 months of age; however, any age bird can become sick, it just becomes less common with age.  The incubation period is 2 weeks.
> 
> SYMPTOMS INCLUDE: sudden death (fairly common), depression (common), gradual weight loss (fairly common), neck paralysis (not common), paleness (in conjunction with other symtoms), wing paralysis (common), leg paralysis (most common), star-gazing (fairly common), extreme sudden emaciation (rare), mishapen pupil (not common), gray iris (not common), crazy behavior (rare), unresponsive (common), internal tumor growth (not common), tumors on feather follicles (not common), fearful (not common)
> 
> Hope this helps someone !!!


----------

